# Programmcode erweitern



## Wolf TJ (4. Jul 2015)

Hallo nochmal zusammen,

ich bräuchte noch einmal Hilfe: ich soll das Programm so ergänzen, dass es am Ende den kleinsten Wert aus der ArrayList werte auf der Konsole ausgibt. Ich weis leider nicht wie ich das machen soll. Außerdem wäre es toll wenn mir einer erklären könnte wofür das "comp" steht und was es macht. Vielen Dank für kommende Hilfe 


```
import java.util.ArrayList;public class Raetselaufgabe {


    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int comp = 0;
        ArrayList<integer> werte = new ArrayList<integer>();
        werte.add(17);
        werte.add(58);
        werte.add(42);
        werte.add(16);
        werte.add(8);
        
        int n = werte.size();
        for (int i = 0; i <n; i++)="" {
            int wert = werte.get(i);
            if (wert > comp) {
                comp = wert;
            }
        }
        System.out.println(comp);
        //Hier weiter...


    }


}
```
</n;></integer></integer>


----------



## strußi (4. Jul 2015)

comp ist eine hilfsvariable

in der arraylist sind nur ints also, ersten und zweiten in rausnehmen, vergleichen und den kleineren wert speichern  z.B. in comp dann den nächsten wert nehmen und schauen ob wert <comp ist, wenn ja, dann comp =wert, da hast du ein dreher drin

außerdem wird deine ArrayList so nicht funktionieren

in code (ersetzt ab zeile 14 -20)

```
comp =werte.get(0);
        for( int i :werte){
            if( comp >i){
                comp =i;
            }
        }
```


----------

